
Which Cryptocurrencies Will Survive? - kishansagathiya
https://kishansagathiya.github.io/blog.html#crypto1
======
verdverm
Probably the ones that exhibit the opposite features the author purports will
make a crypto survive. I'm not sure any exist that have those features

